# Lost all recordings on DVR



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

We went to our DVR last night and all the recordings were gone. The only thing on the DVR were things that were currently taping or had taped yesterday afternoon. Did several hard and soft re-starts. It also would not recognize our EHD until I had disconnected and re-connected it several times. We lost all the Christmas specials we had recorded to watch as well as a bunch of movies and tv series episodes. I was able to get most of the series stuff back using on demand but what is strange is that, when setting up the on demand recordings, the episodes had the note on them that they "already exist in DVR".

I checked it again this morning hoping that, somehow, the recordings would re-appear overnight but no such luck.

Has anyone else experienced this since the new S515 software came out? Is there any way to recover the recordings?


----------



## CheriT @ DISH Network (Dec 28, 2010)

We would be happy to assist you with this! Can you please select menu, settings, diagnostics and system status? Once you're on the system status screen please tell me what you see in field F.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

CheriT @ DISH Network said:


> We would be happy to assist you with this! Can you please select menu, settings, diagnostics and system status? Once you're on the system status screen please tell me what you see in field F.


I will have to do that once I get home from work tonight.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

CheriT @ DISH Network said:


> We would be happy to assist you with this! Can you please select menu, settings, diagnostics and system status? Once you're on the system status screen please tell me what you see in field F.


Looks like a green graphic of a barrel with "HDD" behind it.


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

Lost all my DVR recordings about 2 weeks ago. New recordings seems to work fine.

Replaced the Hopper.


----------

